# this is just sickenibg :(



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

Yet across our nation, millions of healthy, adoptable dogs and cats are killed each year at our county shelters. This is true as well in Broward, Palm Beach and Miami-Dade counties. Here in Broward, in 2008, 10,339 animals were euthanized. The numbers were similar in 2007 and 2006.

The core of the problem is an unspoken attitude of irreverence for the lives of these precious, feeling creatures. The Animal Care and Regulation Division is in actuality a disposal unit for the elimination of these endearing animals.

Until they are killed, and due to this disposal attitude, many are cramped in small cages, lack exercise, are not touched, and the food is awful. Virtually all develop kennel cough.



No serious effort is made to draw traffic to the two Broward facilities, allowing for adoptions to increase. Few know their locations. Despite pleas for large, colorful signage leading to these places, they've been ignored, as have past offers to provide free publicity. It is heartbreaking to watch TV public service spots run by the ASPCA depicting the plight of shelter animals - and to recognize that ACARD does nothing of this kind.
If the politicians and bureaucrats who run ACARD truly valued the lives of these stressed-out animals, why is little done to boost traffic and adoptions? Officials feign concern, but it is disingenuous.







that runs in the millions, why aren't [/color]resources marshaled toward saving lives instead of destroying them? Why don't we see a co<span style="color: #FF0000">*A few staunch volunteers who have saved hundreds of lives each year by taking pictures of these precious ones and posting them on Craigslist and Petfinder are no longer allowed to do so. With an annual budget *</span>mpetent [/color]PR agency hired to develop relationships with the media? Why isn't the volunteer corps drastically increased to promote the animals on Web sites?

As Mahatma Gandhi said, "The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated."


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

Petition your Broward County commissioner. Visit http://www.CompassionateAnimalFriendsofBroward.org. You will also find the location of ACARD's two facilities. Go there. Save a life. Adopt a pet.

Mike Schwager is a resident of Fort Lauderdale.


----------

